# poor sleeping 14 month old.



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi.

This is my first post on this side of the boards.

Little pea has been home for a week now. Unfortunately his fc had him in a poor night routine. He's still having a night feed and not settling back down. Has anyone else come across this and how did you help lo?


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Did he settle at the fc after the night feed? If he did but won't settle now it will probably be because he is confused and a little unsettled. 
For the time being you may still have to give a night feed as this is what he is used to.
Our youngest was still having a bottle around 11pm. We started to give it as a dream feed and gradually reduced the amount. After a couple of months the dream feed stopped and lo sleeps right through.
Is he having supper before bed? We tried a bit of a toast as well as a bottle at bedtime but it didn't work for us but it might for you.
I know its easy to say but it is very early days for him and you. It will get better but it will take time.


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Your right you know your lo does not need the bottle but he doesn't know how to settle with out it. Does he hace a conforter soft toy blanket? I am not sure how long he been home but I wouldd say keep offering it maybe a little less or more water add.  Hugs sleep is a gard one hugs xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

I would just go with it for a while, this chap's whole world has just turned upside down and adding yet another change will be hard for him.  It is not ideal no but you could turn this as a positive, it would be great for building attachment (there is no way he is attached yet) to know that when he wakes and cries, you come to him, you know what he wants and give it, he settles and is soothed by you.  
Just a month or 2 and then gradually wean him off slowly by watering it down. 

xx


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi!

He never settled at FCs, even with the bottle he would often be awake for up to an hour in the middle of the night, sometimes screaming! Thankfully he does settle down quickly at the moment, but it's not maintainable in the long run.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi mummy pea,

I had a LO came home similar age and with major sleep problems. Our FC was great so we knew it  wasn't due to poor routine (we knew why). Personally I would think it may be for the foreseeable future and adapt so you don't get sleep deprived as that's a killer. I went to bed at same time as LO or by 8 at latest. LO would wake at 11/11.30 and then 2.30/3 so I just went with it to a point. We had to break the habit of the bottle as he was using it to avoid us so we started watering down for a few nights then cold turkey but this was after a month being home and due to other reasons too. We endured he was getting enough food during day & especially last meal.

DH and I also took turns to at least get one full nights sleep uninterrupted even if that was only at the weekend.

Hope this helps but I would suggest it may be a few weeks until you see if the waking is related to anything more than milk. Btw ours sleeps 12-13 hours a night now but we can relapse and wake twice a night if confused/unsettled in anyway.

X x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi mummy pea,


My lo is the same age, he too came from the FC with poor sleep routine, he would wake at 5am each morning, also two or three times in the night for feeds.  I have to tell you that he now sleeps through the night. (He may wake if unwell) 


I do feel for you as I have been there, I don't know if this helps but this is what I did to help our son sleep through.


I waited until he had been home a few weeks before I started to change his routine but in the end I think these things didn't help him.


1) he was going to bed far too early was 5pm - 5:30pm (so gradually pushed it back to 7:30 - 8pm)
2) he was going to bed a long time after his evening meal ( bed at 7:30pm dinner was at 5 - 5:30pm) so he now has supper at 7pm a bowl of porridge, rice pudding or toast.
3) he liked the comfort from mummy (I let him have my nightshirt in his cot so he could still smell me even tho I wasn't there)


After 4 weeks he now sleeps and if he does wake (cough etc) he will go back to sleep on his own. And he gets up about 6:30 - 7am


I do hope lo settles soon


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all. Quick update. Since encouraging self feeding, little pea has slept much better. He still wakes up but is able to self settle a majority of the time.


----------

